# Londinium and Foundry Coffee Roasters.



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

This is just a quick note to announce that we are really proud to be working with Reiss, selling Londinium espresso machines in the UK. Many of you will know that we've been huge fans of Londinium machines for ages, we have an L2 in the roastery and it's become a really important tool for us. It gets used for pop up events and soon it will be taking pride of place in our new cafe (which should be open sometime in the next three months with a bit of luck).

Londinium will still be selling their machines directly and we will be focussed mainly on the commercial machines, installing them in cafes etc. We will be selling the L1 and L1-P too though. We have agreed with Reiss that we will only sell his machines at retail prices and I really respect his position on that, as an independent business in such a difficult operating environment, I think he's right to offer his machines using a fair and transparent pricing structure and without the usual shenanigans associated with the espresso machine business. It's all very new but we're really excited about this development. It seems like an arrangement that will really help us both push forward.

We're hoping to have demo units installed and ready for action in the next month or so - anyone in the north of England wanting to come and have a play, please get in touch!


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

I think the best coffee I have tasted was at Glasgow coffee festival on the L2 using the Rocko...your making it too easy, stop teasing


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Great news.


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Great news on the Londinium deal

Can you share any info on the new cafe yet ?


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

I wish you a Reiss well in this venture


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

working dog said:


> Great news on the Londinium deal
> 
> Can you share any info on the new cafe yet ?


Not a lot as yet except to say that we are committed and looking for premises. It's hard to say how long that will take but I expect that things will happen pretty quickly once we find somewhere. It's ridiculously daunting and exciting at the same time. Needless to say, it'll be all about the coffee. No compromises and definitely no elitism.


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Congrats Lee, can only see a positive from this venture, all the very best. Looking forward to hearing more about the cafe as well.

John


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

This is great, just saw it on facebook and came on here as I hadn't see a post about it. Hidden away in the Lever cult area







Good news for both you and Reiss, and everyone who enjoys great coffee.


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Great stuff guys.

picking some of the premium brands to work with!

will be in touch if I ever get lever fever.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Brilliant news to start off 2016&#8230;.go lever, go Foundry.


----------



## Casa_Espresso (Dec 2, 2011)

Hi Lee would it be possible to get an email, there is something I would like to ask. Thanks Nino


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

Casa_Espresso said:


> Hi Lee would it be possible to get an email, there is something I would like to ask. Thanks Nino


Morning Nino, yes of course - [email protected] or give us a tinkle through messenger if you prefer. There's a button on every page on our website.


----------



## UncleJake (Mar 20, 2016)

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> Not a lot as yet except to say that we are committed and looking for premises. It's hard to say how long that will take but I expect that things will happen pretty quickly once we find somewhere. It's ridiculously daunting and exciting at the same time. Needless to say, it'll be all about the coffee. No compromises and definitely no elitism.


Excellent news. I can see my infrequent visits back to my home town becoming a little more regular!


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

UncleJake said:


> Excellent news. I can see my infrequent visits back to my home town becoming a little more regular!


Make sure you let us know when you're visiting .....


----------



## UncleJake (Mar 20, 2016)

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> Make sure you let us know when you're visiting .....


Of course. Is that so you can get the 'special' beans out?

Seriously - good luck with it - can wait to come and see it!


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

UncleJake said:


> Of course. Is that so you can get the 'special' beans out?
> 
> Seriously - good luck with it - can wait to come and see it!


Thanks. Haha, special stuff. A local cafe for local people.


----------

